
Uber’s Ad-Toting Drones Are Heckling Drivers Stuck in Traffic - miket
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602662/ubers-ad-toting-drones-are-heckling-drivers-stuck-in-traffic
======
mgiannopoulos
Marketers are really making a lot of of effort to overpass lawyers and bankers
as the most loathed profession :)

------
parent5446
I know if I was in traffic I would react a lot differently, but as a bystander
that's hilarious.

------
stuaxo
How on earth can it be legal to fly drones low over traffic ?

(Let alone for the purpose of advertising).

